# Silent Hill Homecoming Steam Probleme



## patrizier1978 (11. April 2009)

Hallo !

Ich benötige eure hilfe das Spiel Silent Hill Homecoming ( PC VERSION ) betreffend ! Besitze das Spiel Original ( deutsche Version ) ! Das Spiel muss über Steam angemeldet werden ! Ich kann bis zu einer bestimmten Stelle das Spiel ohne Probleme spielen bis zu einer Zwischensequenz ( Alex sitzt in einem Truck ) ab da ruckelt das Spiel extrem ! An der Grafikkarte kanns nicht liegen ( Ge Force 260 GTX mit neuestem Treiber ) auch Arbeitsspeicher und mein Dual Core Prozessor sind besser als die empfohlene Systemvorraussetzung ! Hab gelesen das es für das Spiel einen Patch ( über Steam ) gibt der am 3.3. 2009 erschien welcher sich automatisch downloadet und installiert ! Steam zeigt mir bei den Update News das das letzte Update vom 6.11. 2008 installiert ist ! Er ladet das Update welches am 3.3. erschien einfach nicht runter ! Ich kann es auch nicht manuell laden ! Ich vermute wenn ich das neue Update hätte funktioniert das Spiel wieder!Über hilfreiche Tips eurerseits bin ich euch sehr dankbar !

MfG
Sven


----------



## Worrel (11. April 2009)

Hast du "dieses Spiel automatisch auf dem neuesten Stand halten" o.ä. für das Spiel ausgewählt ?
(Rechtsklick Menü - evtl. unter Eigenschaften irgendwo)


----------



## patrizier1978 (12. April 2009)

Wenn ich im Steam auf das Spiel mit der re. Maustaste klicke gehe ich auf Eigenschaften und dort gibt es bei  updates 2 Möglichkeitenas spiel immer aktuell halten ( was ich natürlich eingestellt habe 
oder: dieses Spiel nicht automatisch aktualisieren !
Ich kann mir dort noch den Update verlauf anzeigen lassen wo das letzte update vom 6.11. steht ! Bitte um weitere hilfe !

MfG
Sven


----------



## Worrel (12. April 2009)

patrizier1978 am 12.04.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das spiel immer aktuell halten ( was ich natürlich eingestellt habe


Hmm... stell das mal testweise aus, starte Steam neu, und stell das wieder an.


----------



## patrizier1978 (12. April 2009)

Alles schon probiert ! Auch das Game schon deinstalliert und alles neu gemacht ! Hast du auch das Spiel ? Und das Update vom 3.3.09 ( oder 4.3.09 ? )

Sven


----------



## Worrel (12. April 2009)

Ne, ich hab das nicht.

Daher weiß ich jetzt auch keine weiteren Lösungsansätze mehr ...

Du könntest dich mal im offiziellen Steam Forum zum Spiel umschauen:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=456


----------



## patrizier1978 (12. April 2009)

Vielen dank für deine Bemühungen !

MfG
Sven


----------

